# Tylan 50 vs. Tylan 200



## supermom (Feb 24, 2009)

What is the difference? I am goign to treat a doeling with possible pneumonia and was told to go by Tylan 200 this morning. My local feed store has Tylan 50. I can go a little further and get the 200. What is the difference, please? The 50 is MUCH less expensive, so if I can get away with that....I need to.

THanks.
Monica


----------



## Sharpgoat (Feb 7, 2008)

50 is 1/4 as strong as 200 so you have to use a lot more of the 50 to get the job done.
Fran


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

right


----------

